# [Cali] Connie Chung - High Res Macro



## Vaporizer (Jul 10, 2008)

*Strain:* Connie Chung
*Genetics:* 60% Indica x 40% Sativa
*Specifics:* L.A. Confidential X G 13  
*Breeder:* DNA Genetics
*High:* Heavy body high. Heavy eye lids
*Taste:* Amazing


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 10, 2008)

looks tastey, man


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 11, 2008)

umm look like lumbee red hair buds,  its nice buds, i bet u it give little headache when smoke it


----------



## Vaporizer (Jul 12, 2008)

jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> umm look like lumbee red hair buds,  its nice buds, i bet u it give little headache when smoke it



Not at all. A very pleasant smoke and high.


----------



## davidhseo (Jul 13, 2008)

im jealous, thats all.


----------

